# Just got an unsettling call..



## DDD (Jan 31, 2006)

Went in yesterday for an x-ray of my face.  I have been having some unbelievable pain in my face, jaw and teeth.  From bouncing from the dentist, to the oral surgeon, finally to a good ENT over at Gwinnett Medical, they took an x-ray of my face yesterday.  They just called me to tell me that I have an "unusual mass" in the frontal lobe of my sinus cavity.  I have to be back over at Gwinnett Medical Center at 3:30 today for a CT scan of my head.

I will take any and all prayers that you kind folks would offer up on my behalf.  It could be something simple or it could be something serious, but never the less, it's got me freaked out!

What really freaked me out was my doctor actually got on the phone and told me that in no way shape or form did I need to get hit in the face, he said, "It could become a very serious situation if you get contacted in any manner to the face."  So no fighting for me today.    

To preface this, I had some major jaw surgery 10 years ago and my face has not been right since.  (Insert joke here).

Thanks for your prayers!


----------



## ilikembig (Jan 31, 2006)

Prayers will be said.

One rule of thumb i was always told was that if it hurt is was not AS serious, it is when you feel somthing abnormal and there is NO pain that there should be more concern.
For whatever that is worth...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 31, 2006)

Good Luck, Sir!

We'll be praying for you and your doc's!

(Hopefully you'll look better afterwards!)


----------



## DDD (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks!  

What was odd, was my ENT at first did not think it was a Sinus problem, then he ran this scope up my nose and was like, WHOA! your sinus cavity is swolen!  The problem was I was not congested or showing any signs of a sinus infection.  Now they find this "mass" in my sinus cavity, it has me on edge a little.

I can't do anything about it though, just let the good Lord and my doctor deal with it.


----------



## mlmathis123 (Jan 31, 2006)

In our Prayers. I have to agree with ilikembig alot of the time the ones that dont hurt can be the MOST serious.


Praying for you 

Mike and Jessica


----------



## DDD (Jan 31, 2006)

> Good Luck, Sir!
> 
> We'll be praying for you and your doc's!
> 
> (Hopefully you'll look better afterwards!)



Appreciate it Jeff!  I am sure my wife would love to rearrange my face!


----------



## dawglover73 (Jan 31, 2006)

ilikembig said:
			
		

> Prayers will be said.
> 
> One rule of thumb i was always told was that if it hurt is was not AS serious, it is when you feel somthing abnormal and there is NO pain that there should be more concern.
> For whatever that is worth...



That has been my understanding and experience, as well.  Prayers are sent, and let us know how it is going.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 31, 2006)

It's on the way...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 31, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2006)

Do what I can.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 31, 2006)

Prayers sent !!!


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Jan 31, 2006)

I am praying for you.  My father experienced the same thing two years ago.  It was a cancer mass, but the good news is that they were able to remove the mass and he did not have to go through radition or any other treatments.  They were able to remove the mass and he has not had anymore troubles.  Think positive.  It may not be as bad as you think.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 31, 2006)

you got 'em......


----------



## bruceg (Jan 31, 2006)

Prayers are on the way.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 31, 2006)

Will pray that all goes well with your visit. Hopefully they just mis-read it.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 31, 2006)

I just said a prayer for you


----------



## DDD (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks to all of you!  I am about to pack it up and head on over to see if they can find anything in my head!  LOL!   

My wife said that she could save the insurance company a lot of money, she is convinced there is nothing there!   

All kidding aside, I appreciate ya'lls support and prayers and hopefully I will no something today or tomorrow.

Thanks Again.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 31, 2006)

Prayers sent! Keep us informed on how it goes....


----------



## ultramag (Jan 31, 2006)

I know you said Gwinnett.There are a good team of doctors at Eastside Medical Center( A division of Emory).They saved my dads life a few years ago and i went to an ENT specialist over there by the name of Eric Plotnick.I know where you are coming from i am seeing some doctors now myself.Keep your faith in the good master and a positive attitude.I am sure you will be fine deer dropper.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jan 31, 2006)

prayers on the way


----------



## CAL (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm in Dropper!Asking God for healing power for whatever is there and causing pain.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jan 31, 2006)

Prayers are said.


----------



## Adam Hunter (Jan 31, 2006)

Prayers sent. Good luck and God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 31, 2006)

You got them coming bud, we will keep you in prayers


----------



## SBG (Jan 31, 2006)

Praying for a good report triple D.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 31, 2006)

Good luck and you gottum.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 31, 2006)

Prayers added


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 31, 2006)

Add my prayers to the list - let us know what you find out...


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 31, 2006)

you are in my prayers brother


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 31, 2006)

*blessings to you...*

DDD, you keep that sence of humor goin' and I/we'll keep ya in prayer!


----------



## 7401R (Jan 31, 2006)

I will be praying for you, for healing and peace.

    7


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2006)

Praying now


----------



## DDD (Jan 31, 2006)

Somewhat of an update.  I got the scan done today, it was totally pain less and only took about 10 minutes total.  

I can only tell that one side of my face does not look like the other side of my face.  Not even close.  I can see the mass that they are talking about and even my wife, (who spent 2 years in radiology school) is now concerned about what she sees.  She is insisting on going with me to the doctor tomorrow, there will probably be no talking her out of it.  I see the doctor first thing in the morning and when I know something more I will post it.

The meds that he put me on (steriods) seem to be working but my face and teeth feel weird at times, almost like they are numb.  I have no clue what all of it means.  Reading on the internet tonight it could just be a cyst that is growing and they are pretty simple to take care of.

One good thing is they have not done the first bit of blood work, so I am hoping that they are not worried about the  cyst or tumor being cancerous.

Keep me in your prayers and I will update you folks as soon as I can get in front of a computer tomorrow.


----------



## CAL (Jan 31, 2006)

Mark,
Sent you a pm reply.I'm still in!


----------



## raghorn (Jan 31, 2006)

My prayers are with you friend.


----------



## hpurvis (Jan 31, 2006)

Praying for you.


----------



## Goatwoman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Prayers*

Praying for you and that God will be with you.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Prayers for you are on the way. May God Bless.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 1, 2006)

My prayers for you are added.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 1, 2006)

still praying


----------



## Keith48 (Feb 1, 2006)

You got it! Keep us updated if you feel like it.


----------



## DeucesWild (Feb 1, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## DDD (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, here is the long and short end of it.

Doc said that I have a cyst in my lower sinus cavity that he does not like the looks of.  It is grey in color on all of the pictures of it, and he said that he would be less concerned if it was really milky white or just plain white, but it's not.

He is encouraged that it seems that the meds he put me on shrunk the sucker, and he can tell that it had gotten pretty big because my teeth are actually out of place due to the size of the cyst, and now it is really reduced in size.

I have to go back to the doctor on Monday to meet with him and my oral surgeon for a "meeting of the minds."  He has also ordered me some blood to be drawn to check my levels. 

Best case scenario is that the blood shows nothing, and they try to control the sucker with medication.  Worse case is that the blood shows elevated levels and then he and my oral surgeon have to decide how they want to proceed.  Right now my teeth are not an issue, but he is concerned about them becoming an issue if the cyst expands again.

I should know much more on Monday.  

Thanks for all our PM's and prayers!


----------



## ultramag (Feb 1, 2006)

DaculaDeerDropper said:
			
		

> Well, here is the long and short end of it.
> 
> Doc said that I have a cyst in my lower sinus cavity that he does not like the looks of.  It is grey in color on all of the pictures of it, and he said that he would be less concerned if it was really milky white or just plain white, but it's not.
> 
> ...


Hang in there bud,That is good that it is shrinking with the medication.I am praying for you that the bloodwork comes back normal and they can get you fixed up.I am sure they can.Take care my friend


----------



## CAL (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm still in there knocking on the Lords door Dropper.I got faith we are gonna lick this sucker.You keep the faith cause our Lord don't play!


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 1, 2006)

CAL said:
			
		

> I'm still in there knocking on the Lords door Dropper.I got faith we are gonna lick this sucker.You keep the faith cause our Lord don't play!



You bet !!!

*Go get that sucka, Dr. Jesus!*   

(No irreverence intended   )


----------



## brofoster (Feb 1, 2006)

Prayers sent.  Remember, God never places more on us than we can take.

1 Cor 10:13


----------



## ultramag (Feb 1, 2006)

brofoster said:
			
		

> Prayers sent.  Remember, God never places more on us than we can take.
> 
> 1 Cor 10:13


Amen Brofoster


----------



## bruceg (Feb 2, 2006)

Prayers are on the way.


----------

